# Trivia 8/21



## luckytrim (Aug 21, 2018)

trivia 8/21
DID YOU KNOW...
When the mummy of Ramses II was sent to France in the  mid-1970s, it was
issued a passport. Ramses' occupation? "King  (deceased)."



1. How old was puppeteer Jim Henson when he passed away  ?
  a. - 51
  b. - 53
  c. - 55
  d. - 57
2. Who you would most likely find wearing a  coxcomb?
  a. - Stand-Up Comic
  b. - Cook
  c. - Accountant
  d. - Jester
3. Complete the proverb: "Three may keep a secret if two of  them are ..."
(One Word)
4. A set square, a tool used in technical drawing,  traditionally has what
shape?
5. In which 1968 musical does a character sing "You've Got to  Pick a Pocket 
or Two"?
6. What gift should you give your spouse on your first  anniversary?
7.  Which book of the Bible comes after Genesis, Exodus and  Leviticus?
8. Who Said That ??
"Painting is just another way of keeping a  diary"?
  a. - Jackson Pollock
  b. - Norman Rockwell
  c. - Grant Wood
  d. - Pablo Picasso

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
NYC's One World Trade Center's height in feet is also a  monumental U.S.
date – 1776
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - d
3. Dead
4. Triangle
5."Oliver"
6. Paper
7. Numbers
8. - d

TRUTH !!
July 4, 1776, the Declaration of Independence was signed. OWTC  is
the main building replacing the World Trade Center which  vanished into ashes
after a terrorist attack on 9/11/2001. It is 1776 feet in  height (1792 if
you count the spiraling tip) and was built as the tallest  building in the
Western Hemisphere.


----------

